# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  بنظرتون کنکور 1401 سخته یا آسون؟

## mary.dhg

سلام بنظرتون کنکور 1401 سخته یا اسون؟؟؟؟
من جدیدن خیلی به این  قضیه فکر میکنم و یجورایی واقعن داره بهم استرس وارد میکنه........
خودم ترجیحم به اینه که ابکی و اسون نباشه....چون الان درصدای کنکور 98 رو ببینید با 70-80 درصد رتبه 2000 منطقه داده.....
رییس سنجش هم که از شانس نمیدونم چقد قشنگمون عوض شده.. :Yahoo (17): 
حالا بنظرتون این اقا رییس جدید سازمان سنجش چه میکنه با ما؟ 
و باتوجه به حرفاشون پیش بینیتون از سطح سوالا و درصدا چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Parimah

> سلام بنظرتون کنکور 1401 سخته یا اسون؟؟؟؟
> من جدیدن خیلی به این  قضیه فکر میکنم و یجورایی واقعن داره بهم استرس وارد میکنه........
> خودم ترجیحم به اینه که ابکی و اسون نباشه....چون الان درصدای کنکور 98 رو ببینید با 70-80 درصد رتبه 2000 منطقه داده.....
> رییس سنجش هم که از شانس نمیدونم چقد قشنگمون عوض شده..
> حالا بنظرتون این اقا رییس جدید سازمان سنجش چه میکنه با ما؟ 
> و باتوجه به حرفاشون پیش بینیتون از سطح سوالا و درصدا چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


فکر کردن به اینکه آسونه یا متوسط یا سخت فقط حاشیه و جاده خاکی رفتنه 

از دید من متوسط رو به بالا هست 

از الان تا آزمون های پیش رو به نکات و قسمت هایی رو میارن که کمتر کسی بهش توجه کرده به قول معروفی کسی برد میکنه که کتابهاشو یه نگاهی بندازه و فعالیت های کتابشو به دید یه تست آسون ببینه 

هرچی پیش بیاد راهکار اصلی بررسی کتابهای درون قفسه ی خاک خورده مون + تحلیل و بررسی دقیق کنکورهای دو دهه اخیر + وقت اگه داشتین بانک تست های جمع بندی آزمون ساز پلکان رو کار کنید 

رییس جدید هم دید و شناخت کافی نسبت به کنکوریها داره و میدونه اضطراب و ترسشون از چیه

و کلا خیلی سوپرایز رو دوست دارند ولی اینها زیاد خیلی مهم نیست مهم اینه روندی که دارین رو بهبود ببخشین و محکم تر پیش برین 

قبلا اگه یه درصد شلنگ تخته ای تست میزدین و میگذشتین ازش الان با آگاهی بیشتر شهد سوالات رو در بیارین 

و در آخر استرس و فکر و خیال ذره ذره تورو هل میده به سمت پرتگاه بیخیال باش نسبت به حواشی ذهنت ، پررو باش برای یه پایان خوب

----------


## mohammad1397

به غیر از کنکور تجربی باقی کنکورا در سطح 98 بدن هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد الان هم فقط ده هفته مونده هیچ کاری از دستت برنمیاد بشین تستت رو بزن

----------


## aminlmnop

به روال کنکور های 99 و 1400 یه درس به شدت سخت خواهیم داشت ، عمومی ها طبق روتینی که همیشه بوده . مثلا اگر اون درس سخت رو فیزیک بگیریم بقیه اختصاصی ها یچیزی حدود زیست و ریاضی 99 و شیمی 1400 میشه بنظرم.

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mary.dhg


سلام بنظرتون کنکور 1401 سخته یا اسون؟؟؟؟
من جدیدن خیلی به این  قضیه فکر میکنم و یجورایی واقعن داره بهم استرس وارد میکنه........
خودم ترجیحم به اینه که ابکی و اسون نباشه....چون الان درصدای کنکور 98 رو ببینید با 70-80 درصد رتبه 2000 منطقه داده.....
رییس سنجش هم که از شانس نمیدونم چقد قشنگمون عوض شده..
حالا بنظرتون این اقا رییس جدید سازمان سنجش چه میکنه با ما؟ 
و باتوجه به حرفاشون پیش بینیتون از سطح سوالا و درصدا چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




داری ناشی فکر میکنی دیگه

رییس عوض شه یعنی خط اداره هم عوض میشه؟ 

هیشکی هم از این اطلاع نداره چطوریه هرچند من خودمم پارسال میومدم یه چیزایی تفت میدادم ، ذهنو ازاد کن هر چطوری که باشه برا همه یکسانه*

----------


## mh81

امروز دهنمون سرویس شد با این حاشیه

----------


## Arnold

> امروز دهنمون سرویس شد با این حاشیه


دقیقا و همش بخاطر این آزمون سنجشه
عاقا تنها چیزی که قطعیه متون کتاب بسیار ارزشمند تر ازسال های 
قبل خواهد بود ..
حفظیات شیمی کاملا بر مبنای تسلط بر متن کتاب خواهد بود
حتی موارد ب نظر بی ارزش مثل میزان تولید Co2
جانداران آبزی !!!یا میزان تولید الیاف در جهان در سال 2114



شکلها و متن زیست .تمرینات ریاضی و فیزیک .

واما نکته اصلی اینجاست که کنکور آسان نخواهد بود
چون نمیتونه به این شکل غربال کنه 
اگر سادگی ب حد 98 و کمتر برسه حد اقل 
دهتا رتبه یک خواهیم داشت!!.

----------


## aminlmnop

> دقیقا و همش بخاطر این آزمون سنجشه
> عاقا تنها چیزی که قطعیه متون کتاب بسیار ارزشمند تر ازسال های 
> قبل خواهد بود ..
> حفظیات شیمی کاملا بر مبنای تسلط بر متن کتاب خواهد بود
> حتی موارد ب نظر بی ارزش مثل میزان تولید Co2
> جانداران آبزی !!!یا میزان تولید الیاف در جهان در سال 2114
> 
> 
> 
> ...


قطعا ساده نمیشه مثل 98 ، تو 10 سال اخیر کنکور رو نگاه کن همه حداقلی از سختی رو داشتن که اکثر مواقع حتی این سختی افزایشی بوده سال به سال . سال 98 یه استثنا بود و طبیعی هم بود انصافا چون سال اول نظام جدید بود و باید نظام قدیم همراه نظام جدید طرح میشد ، حتی با اینکه بازم استثنا و ساده بود اما درصد ها جوری که بعضیا فکر میکنن نبود مثلا یکی با ادبیات 60 و بقیه عمومی ها رنج 75 ، شیمی 85 و بقیه اختصاصی ها رنج 75 شده بود 400 منطقه 1 ، البته که درصد ها بالاست درسته اما نه در حدی که بعضیا غلو میکنن .

حداقل( پایین ترین ) سطح کنکور چیزی میانگین 98 و 1400 هستش که میشه همین سنجش دیروزی. برای سنجشم رواله که از حداقل شروع میکنه و تو ازمون جامع های بعدی از خجالت بچه ها در میاد.

----------


## _Joseph_

*میبینید که .
حذفیاتی که خود سازمان سنجش اعلام کرده بود شایعه اعلام شد . اونوقت شما بر اساس یک آزمون بی پایه و اساس نتیجه گیری میکنید که کنکور 1401 چگونه خواهد بود ؟؟؟ ماذا فاذا؟
کنکور همیشه سخت بوده و خواهد بود و رو به سختی هم خواهد رفت . پر عباس و عیاس پور و ...... هم نمیشناسه / مسئله یک مسئله آماری است . چیزی که معلومه کتاب های درسی رو خوب بلد باشید سوالای کنکور رو هم خوب بلد باشید . نتیجه میگیرید . آزمون قلمچی و ماز و ...... چرت و پرتی بیش نیستند. نه به نتیجه  بد در این آزمونها ناراحت شوید و نه از نتیجه خوب مغرور / تمرکز تون رو بگذارید بر روی خود کنکور / به شخصه معتقدم در سالهای آینده کم کم طراحان کنکور حتی به مطالب پاورقی و بیشتر بدانید هم دست اندازی خواهند کرد چه رسد به متن صریح کتاب چون مجبورند { مانند نظام قدیم که بعضی بیشتر بدانید ها در شیمی و زیست مهم بودند و ازشون تست طرح میشد مثل بیشتر بدانید نمک تبلور در شیمی دوم / لازم به ذکر است آن زمان هم سنجش اعلام میکرد از بیشتر بدانید سوال نمیاد و ....... ولی هم در آزمونها و هم در کنکور سوال می آمد. زیاد به این چیزا توجهی نکنید }/  کتابها را کامل بخوانید و یاد بگیرید و تست های کنکور را هم همچنین  .موفق باشید 

*

----------


## rezzanr

> *میبینید که .
> حذفیاتی که خود سازمان سنجش اعلام کرده بود شایعه اعلام شد . اونوقت شما بر اساس یک آزمون بی پایه و اساس نتیجه گیری میکنید که کنکور 1401 چگونه خواهد بود ؟؟؟ ماذا فاذا؟
> کنکور همیشه سخت بوده و خواهد بود و رو به سختی هم خواهد رفت . پر عباس و عیاس پور و ...... هم نمیشناسه / مسئله یک مسئله آماری است . چیزی که معلومه کتاب های درسی رو خوب بلد باشید سوالای کنکور رو هم خوب بلد باشید . نتیجه میگیرید . آزمون قلمچی و ماز و ...... چرت و پرتی بیش نیستند. نه به نتیجه  بد در این آزمونها ناراحت شوید و نه از نتیجه خوب مغرور / تمرکز تون رو بگذارید بر روی خود کنکور / به شخصه معتقدم در سالهای آینده کم کم طراحان کنکور حتی به مطالب پاورقی و بیشتر بدانید هم دست اندازی خواهند کرد چه رسد به متن صریح کتاب چون مجبورند { مانند نظام قدیم که بعضی بیشتر بدانید ها در شیمی و زیست مهم بودند و ازشون تست طرح میشد مثل بیشتر بدانید نمک تبلور در شیمی دوم / لازم به ذکر است آن زمان هم سنجش اعلام میکرد از بیشتر بدانید سوال نمیاد و ....... ولی هم در آزمونها و هم در کنکور سوال می آمد. زیاد به این چیزا توجهی نکنید }/  کتابها را کامل بخوانید و یاد بگیرید و تست های کنکور را هم همچنین  .موفق باشید 
> 
> *


نه حذفیات برقراره این خبر اشتباهه.

----------


## mohammad1397

> *میبینید که .
> حذفیاتی که خود سازمان سنجش اعلام کرده بود شایعه اعلام شد . اونوقت شما بر اساس یک آزمون بی پایه و اساس نتیجه گیری میکنید که کنکور 1401 چگونه خواهد بود ؟؟؟ ماذا فاذا؟
> کنکور همیشه سخت بوده و خواهد بود و رو به سختی هم خواهد رفت . پر عباس و عیاس پور و ...... هم نمیشناسه / مسئله یک مسئله آماری است . چیزی که معلومه کتاب های درسی رو خوب بلد باشید سوالای کنکور رو هم خوب بلد باشید . نتیجه میگیرید . آزمون قلمچی و ماز و ...... چرت و پرتی بیش نیستند. نه به نتیجه  بد در این آزمونها ناراحت شوید و نه از نتیجه خوب مغرور / تمرکز تون رو بگذارید بر روی خود کنکور / به شخصه معتقدم در سالهای آینده کم کم طراحان کنکور حتی به مطالب پاورقی و بیشتر بدانید هم دست اندازی خواهند کرد چه رسد به متن صریح کتاب چون مجبورند { مانند نظام قدیم که بعضی بیشتر بدانید ها در شیمی و زیست مهم بودند و ازشون تست طرح میشد مثل بیشتر بدانید نمک تبلور در شیمی دوم / لازم به ذکر است آن زمان هم سنجش اعلام میکرد از بیشتر بدانید سوال نمیاد و ....... ولی هم در آزمونها و هم در کنکور سوال می آمد. زیاد به این چیزا توجهی نکنید }/  کتابها را کامل بخوانید و یاد بگیرید و تست های کنکور را هم همچنین  .موفق باشید 
> 
> *


دقیقا اصلا نباید رو حرفای مفت اینا حساب کرد کنکور الکترونیکی سوالات محتوایی افزایش سه هزار نفری ظرفیت  پزشکی حذف دروس عمومی  تاثیر شصت درصد قطعی معدل و حذف کنکور و ...

----------


## high.target

_بیخی باووووو
بخونین
ب این چیزام فک نکنین
سخته واسه همس ساده اس واسه همس
شمام جزیی از همه
چی گفتمممم
سخن بزرگان

بشینید سر در و مشقتون_

----------


## reza1401

نمیشه انتظار کنکور ساده روداشته باشیم.چون غربال با کنکور ساده انجام نمیشه درست.تو گروه ریاضی-فیزیک رشته هایی مثل مهندسی برق و کامپیوتر تو دانشگاه های خوب به شدت رقابتیه.تو کنکور تجربی هم پزشکی و ندان پزشکی وداروسازی شدیدا رقابت روشه.والبته توگروه انسانی هم حقوق و روانشناسی تو دانشگاه های مطرح.تو همچین حالتی حداقل انتطار اینه کنکور متوسط رو به سخت طرح بشه تو اکثر درسا و تویه درس هم احتمالا سخت طرح میشه.مهم اینه با توجه به تجارب کنکور ۹۹ و ۱۴۰۰ اگه دیدید یه درس سخت طرح شده خودتون رو نبازید و مدیریت کنید.یا اون درسو در سطح قوی بلدید که دراون صورت با خیال راحت سوالاتو حل میکنی.یا کلا میگردی بین سوالاتش اون چندتاییش که برات حلشون امکان پذیره روپیدا میکنی و میزنی.

----------


## alig99270

سلام 
فکر میکنم کنکور سختی باشه ولی مهم نیست چون همه با هم تو یک شرایطن مهم ترین نکته مدیریت خودتون هستش (تمام تستهایی که میدونید بزنید نه بیشتر نه کمتر) 
حرفم زیاده بیشتر حاشیست.

----------


## sinohe.Dr

نرماله به نظرم به جز مثلا یه درس

----------


## _Joseph_

> نه حذفیات برقراره این خبر اشتباهه.





https://www.aparat.com/v/BES0L

----------


## 1998

> https://www.aparat.com/v/BES0L


اگه این خبر ‌‌‌‌‌‌‌‌‌‌‌‌درسته پس چرا سایت سنجش اعلام نمیکنه اینو؟

----------


## 1998

نمیشه که حذفیات رو سایت سنجش بذاره ولی خبر منتفی شدنش رو از این و اون بشنویم

----------


## _Joseph_

> اگه این خبر ‌‌‌‌‌‌‌‌‌‌‌‌درسته پس چرا سایت سنجش اعلام نمیکنه اینو؟


*حذفیات رو هر سال اموزش و پرورش تصویب اعلام میکنه و سنجش ابلاغ / البته یک سری حذفیات از قبل معلوم است و هر سال سنجش خودش اعلام میکنه مثل بیشتر بدانید ها و برخی فعالیتها و ...... 

ولی حذفیات کرونایی رو اموزش و پرورش اعلام میکنه که اخرین خبری که از اموزش و پرورش ابلاغ شده منتفی بودن حذفیات کرونایی هستش که قبلا ابلاغ شده. 
سنجش هم ممکنه اعلام کنه و ممکن هم هست اعلام نکنه.* :Yahoo (4):

----------


## 1998

> *حذفیات رو هر سال اموزش و پرورش تصویب اعلام میکنه و سنجش ابلاغ / البته یک سری حذفیات از قبل معلوم است و هر سال سنجش خودش اعلام میکنه مثل بیشتر بدانید ها و برخی فعالیتها و ...... 
> 
> ولی حذفیات کرونایی رو اموزش و پرورش اعلام میکنه که اخرین خبری که از اموزش و پرورش ابلاغ شده منتفی بودن حذفیات کرونایی هستش که قبلا ابلاغ شده. 
> سنجش هم ممکنه اعلام کنه و ممکن هم هست اعلام نکنه.*


ای بابا
چقد الکی از حذف شدن تشریح چشم گاو و مغز خر خوشحال شدم

----------


## rezzanr

> *حذفیات رو هر سال اموزش و پرورش تصویب اعلام میکنه و سنجش ابلاغ / البته یک سری حذفیات از قبل معلوم است و هر سال سنجش خودش اعلام میکنه مثل بیشتر بدانید ها و برخی فعالیتها و ...... 
> 
> ولی حذفیات کرونایی رو اموزش و پرورش اعلام میکنه که اخرین خبری که از اموزش و پرورش ابلاغ شده منتفی بودن حذفیات کرونایی هستش که قبلا ابلاغ شده. 
> سنجش هم ممکنه اعلام کنه و ممکن هم هست اعلام نکنه.*


اینو شنیدم که روز بعدش زیرنویس کردن این اتفاق برای کنکور صدق نمیکنه و فقط نهایی اینجوریه.سایت  سنجشم چک کنین حذفیات همونه و سنجش همیشه اطلاعیه میده.

----------


## rezzanr

سایت کانون هم پرسیدم همشون گفتن برقراره. هرچند حذفیاتش زیاد خاص نیست

----------


## IPardisI

مسخرست :Yahoo (21): من فقط حذفیات زیستو خوندم که همونم تست نزدم براش

----------


## _Joseph_

> اینو شنیدم که روز بعدش زیرنویس کردن این اتفاق برای کنکور صدق نمیکنه و فقط نهایی اینجوریه.سایت  سنجشم چک کنین حذفیات همونه و سنجش همیشه اطلاعیه میده.


*والا هم دبیران کنکور 
هم مشاورین 
هم خود سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش که بچه ها ازش پرسیدن 
حذفیات رو منتفی دونسته اند و حذفیات رو فقط به قایلی که هر سال منتشر میشه حواله داده اند .
ولی خوب اعلام کردنش سنجش هنوز واکنشی نشون نداده ولی من باز هم تاکید میکنم 
الان سال 99 و 1400 به خاطر کرونا حذفیات کرونایی داشتیم 
هر دو سال سنجش از حذفیات سوال داده / سال 99 از بیشتر بدانید هم سوال داده بود حتی
وقتی سابقه این سازمان اینقدر خرابه 
شما چقدر بهش اطمینان دارید ؟؟
من که هیچ اطمینانی براش ندارم 
البته حذفیات جای خاصی هم نیست { به جز زیست که واقعا خطرناکه}
ولی خوب شما هر جور مایلید اقدام کنید .*

----------

